# Audi S3 & TT Club - Greece



## Paralias

Hallo from Greece!
My name is Marios and i am one of the owners of the Audi S3 & TT Club!
You will find us in our website: http://www.audiS3club.gr or http://www.audiTTclub.gr (it's the same)!

I hope in the future to cooperate in some way!


----------



## mac's TT

Yassas marios,
Hiero poli. melene John. It's all greek to me


----------



## Rad TT

Nice of you to drop in Marios, it would nice to get together some how..laters


----------



## Paralias

Yiassou Mac!Kai ego hiero poli!(i tried to answer in greek someway)  

Nice to meet you all guys!I would really love to get together sometime in the future!

Why don't you come in Greece for vacations??  

You should know it's really really great!


----------



## Jazzedout

Hi Marios! :wink:


----------



## nutts

Hi Marios

Send me an email... we might be able to help each other out!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## mac's TT

Paralias said:


> Yiassou Mac!Kai ego hiero poli!(i tried to answer in greek someway)
> 
> Nice to meet you all guys!I would really love to get together sometime in the future!
> 
> Why don't you come in Greece for vacations??
> 
> You should know it's really really great!


Marios,
I am heading to Rhodes on 14th for 1 week with all my family (wife,kids,mother,father,sister etc.). Small resort called Lindos, been going 16 years and have many friends there, love the greek culture. Keep in touch.

John
(Yannis)


----------



## Paralias

*@ nutts* I will email you so we might help each other.

*@ Jazzedout* Hey Agis!I'm finding you and here!(Actually you found me   )

*@ Jonh* I hope you have a great time here in Greece!Rhodes is a really great island!So beautiful... I'm jealous!I want vacations too!


----------



## thebears

Nice photos in the gallerys!


----------



## Paralias

Thanks!
I will teach you the greek language so you can understand us!


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> Nice photos in the gallerys!


Can't say I'd noticed :roll: 

http://www.audittclub.gr/gallery/getfile.php?id=159


----------



## Niko

Ade pame to Bouzoukia!!!!!!!!!!

niko


----------



## Paralias

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice photos in the gallerys!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say I'd noticed :roll:
> 
> http://www.audittclub.gr/gallery/getfile.php?id=159
Click to expand...

I think we have beautiful girls here in Greece, right??  



Niko said:


> Ade pame to Bouzoukia!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> niko


Oloi bouzoukia!!!Pame!!!

I would love to meet you ALL!!


----------



## thebears

Paralias said:


> http://www.audittclub.gr/gallery/getfile.php?id=159


I think we have beautiful girls here in Greece, right??  

[/quote]

[smiley=dude.gif] Defo


----------



## Niko

the best girls in greece are in Thessaloniki.

niko


----------



## Paralias

I think you are right Niko!
Thessaloniki has very very beautiful women!

So,come here to find the best girl for you!   :wink:


----------



## Niko

i spent one year looking for the best girl, i tried many but could not find the "best".

you saying i need to come again??? maybe you are right!! lol i dont need convincing to go to Thess!

my view the best city in greece.

and i was lucky enough to stay there one year and study there!

niko


----------



## Paralias

So,did you come here with Erasmus?
What did you study?

I think you should come again...


----------



## Paralias

Well,i think i've got an idea...

We can have in our forum(www.auditt.gr),a new category -something like "Foreigners forum"- so you can visit us and talk about our lovely car and our common interests.

How do you find my idea? :roll:


----------



## Samy

Geia sou Mario - Emai Ellhnas tou Londinou but I'll keep it in English for everyone else's benefit. I just ordered the new TT here and it may take 3-5 months until I actually drive away in my car!

What's the situation like in Greece - are there many new TTs about? What's the basic price, say for the 2.0 TFSI?


----------



## TThriller

Paralias said:


> Well,i think i've got an idea...
> 
> We can have in our forum(www.auditt.gr),a new category -something like "Foreigners forum"- so you can visit us and talk about our lovely car and our common interests.
> 
> How do you find my idea? :roll:


Hello again Paralias, and thank you for your PM reply.

I see Mark (Nutts) has been deputising for me while things are getting sorted out regarding my new role as TTOC "International Events Rep(resentative)".

I am hoping we can have an "International Events" section on this forum, for precisely the same reasons that you suggest.

I will be in contact with you again soon my friend,

Dave


----------



## Paralias

Samy said:


> Geia sou Mario - Emai Ellhnas tou Londinou but I'll keep it in English for everyone else's benefit. I just ordered the new TT here and it may take 3-5 months until I actually drive away in my car!
> et
> What's the situation like in Greece - are there many new TTs about? What's the basic price, say for the 2.0 TFSI?


Hallo Samy!We'll keep speaking in English,so everyone here can understand us,just as you said.
Here in Greece,the price for a new TT is 39.900euro and in this price aren't concluted metalic color,some taxes etc etc.
Actually to buy a new TT here you need 45.000euro or more if you want..

Unfortunately,there aren't many new TTs here because Audi can't give many new TT here yet.But there are many many orders(the buyers will have their car in 4-5 months).


----------



## Paralias

TThriller said:


> Paralias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,i think i've got an idea...
> 
> We can have in our forum(www.auditt.gr),a new category -something like "Foreigners forum"- so you can visit us and talk about our lovely car and our common interests.
> 
> How do you find my idea? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again Paralias, and thank you for your PM reply.
> 
> I see Mark (Nutts) has been deputising for me while things are getting sorted out regarding my new role as TTOC "International Events Rep(resentative)".
> 
> I am hoping we can have an "International Events" section on this forum, for precisely the same reasons that you suggest.
> 
> I will be in contact with you again soon my friend,
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hallo again Dave!
It is a very good idea to have an "International Events" section!

Actually,for our forum i was thinking to have 3 sections with the names...
"Techical problems and stuff"
"International Events"
"General discussion"

What do you think?
I want everyones opinion.


----------



## Samy

Paralias said:


> Samy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geia sou Mario - Emai Ellhnas tou Londinou but I'll keep it in English for everyone else's benefit. I just ordered the new TT here and it may take 3-5 months until I actually drive away in my car!
> et
> What's the situation like in Greece - are there many new TTs about? What's the basic price, say for the 2.0 TFSI?
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo Samy!We'll keep speaking in English,so everyone here can understand us,just as you said.
> Here in Greece,the price for a new TT is 39.900euro and in this price aren't concluted metalic color,some taxes etc etc.
> Actually to buy a new TT here you need 45.000euro or more if you want..
> 
> Unfortunately,there aren't many new TTs here because Audi can't give many new TT here yet.But there are many many orders(the buyers will have their car in 4-5 months).
Click to expand...

Hi Mario - I think the car is cheaper in the UK but we also have to wait 3-5 months... But I'll think I'll drive it down to Greece next summer. I'm sure it will turn heads !!


----------



## Paralias

I had the new TT (test drive car) for one week.
EVERYWHERE that i was going everybody were looking at it!

I love this car...

Does anyone knows anything about the engine 2.0TFSI but with 280hp??


----------



## Samy

One week test drive!! I only got 20 mins and I decided to buy  

About the new engine - is the the 2.0 Quattro? Nobody really knows but I would think Audi will wait a couple of years when they need to update the car. I am sure this model will be around for another 5-6 years so they have to come up with some updates after a while...

They say a new V6 3.6 will also be offered....


----------



## Jazzedout

If it continues like this, we'll probably have a Greek section on this forum! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paralias

Oh yes Jazzedout!We will have a greek comunity here!hehe.. :lol: :lol: 

Samy,actually i believe the same thing,but i don't like it..


----------



## Niko

i did erasmus for one year, did european law, was the best year of my life hands down.

non stop partying, drinking, travels, girls, girls and more girls coupled with the amazing atmosphere that greece create's.

niko


----------



## Paralias

Niko i suppose you had a really really great time here in Greece...
You should come again..  

How would you find the idea of coming here in Greece for vacations with the club?I'm talking for a common meeting.


----------



## Niko

Paralias said:


> Niko i suppose you had a really really great time here in Greece...
> You should come again..
> 
> How would you find the idea of coming here in Greece for vacations with the club?I'm talking for a common meeting.


sounds like a big under taking, but anychance to go to greece is fine by me!

lads, great weather, amazing girls, great food and great roads!

niko


----------



## KammyTT

i absollutely love greece ive been to laganas and faliraki and somewhere near athens but i cant remeber  im hoping to go again in july maybe to kavos or somewhere like that


----------



## slineTT

And yet another Greek here living in London permanently. I hope i can join the greek forum when you create one. I have already joined the forum in greece. I would also love to come in one of your trips. Last August i drove to London-Ancona-Patra-Galaxidi-Patra-Ancona-Monaco-Como-London. 2700 miles. TT rules

So na isaste kala ke kala taksidia

Hlias


----------

